# What A Major Upset at The Kentucky Derby.



## Pecos (May 7, 2022)

"Rich Strike" just won the Kentucky Derby. The odds against him were 99-1 and this will go down in history as the biggest upset in the horse racing history. It was a beautiful race on a beautiful day. One dollar bet on Rich Strike would have paid $163.


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2022)

Pecos said:


> "Rich Strike" just won the Kentucky Derby. The odds against him were 99-1 and this will go down in history as the biggest upset in the horse racing history. It was a beautiful race on a beautiful day. One dollar bet on Rich Strike would have paid $163.


@Pecos, I hope you bet more than a dollar!


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523079687760912384


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (May 7, 2022)

My mother loved Derby Day...can just hear her roar - she'd have said "bet a lot of drunks made a lot of money today - betting on the "scratch" just for the @#$% of it!


----------



## Pecos (May 7, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> @Pecos, I hope you bet more than a dollar!


LOL, don’t I wish!!


----------



## Bretrick (May 7, 2022)

Always a fun race to watch but this might just be the best ever.
Long shot Rich Strike won the 148th running of the Kentucky Derby on a cool and cloudy Saturday at Churchill Downs.
The victory is one of the most stunning in the history of the Kentucky Derby as little was expected of a horse that went off at 80-1 odds. According to NBC, Rich Strike is the second-biggest long shot to ever win the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## JustDave (May 7, 2022)

I just read about this in the New York Times.  Here's a Hollywood movie in the making, or at least there should be.  I just love underdogs.


----------



## Geezerette (May 8, 2022)

I loved watching it, always do. That was a feisty horse just walking to the starting gates, like he knew it was going to be HIS DAY! 
I like the pagentry, how everyone dresses up, the hats, so like the British race spectators, the Stephen Foster “Old Kentucky Home” song, even tho they had to “politically correct” a few words on the lyrics.


----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Jace (May 9, 2022)

As can be said in/for any sport..._"On any given day..."!_


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 10, 2022)

Google

$179 million

The 2022 Kentucky Derby took in the highest betting handle in the history of the Triple Crown race. According to ESPN, a record *$179 million* was wagered in the pari-mutuel pool on Saturday's Kentucky Derby -- a big 17 percent increase over the track's 2021 returns.


----------

